# Real time delivery



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Have you got family there? Are you going to visit Drachenhöhle or any other touristy spots in the area? The view looks beautiful, and the Bier looks "nicht schlecht." Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

OMG maybach 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Today we drove from Wald to Berchtesgaden via Munich and took a short rest in Bad Aibling. On the Autobahn between Bad Aibling and Berchtesgaden, I got a thumbs up and a honk from a fellow and more local BMW enthusiast. It made my day! We had a great time in Wald and my flat in Berchtesgaden is right fantastic. I don't have pictures of the flat yet but I'm listening to a mountain river rushing down to the valley as I type this. The twins have become amazing travellers and the nexus 7 has saved my sanity multiple times. I can't wait to fall asleep in this peaceful paradise. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Some misc pics. Note the i3 in the wild!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I could live in a Biergarten. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Also to note that nearly every autobahn I have been on in southern Germany has been crap. Construction and traffic and more construction. people are saying to go north and east to the former east Germany for some good high speed driving esp. towards Berlin. The 550 M sport has spent most of her time in ecopro mode due to the speed limits and traffic. Still a rocket ship and handled great in the limited twisties we've tackled. I don't miss the fancy dynamic handling package one bit so far.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

View from my room and balcony. Eagles Nest is visible through some trees (not pictured).

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

BimmerApp!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> OK they take credit cards. TG.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I was just about to ask - and then realized I missed this post.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> BimmerApp!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Nice pic - not captioned but it looks like Berchtesgaden to me.


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

cool spots you took pics of, enjoy the trip!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

JSpira - yes, it is the view from my room at my cousin's flat in Berchtesgaden. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yesterday took a nature hike in the rain in Berchtesgaden national park. It is so lovely here even in the rain. Took a few twisty roads and the 550 was a beast. It really responds to curves in a surprising way. Fortunately nobody got carsick. Most of the good pictures are on the dslr. We had plans for going to Hofbräuhaus Berchtesgaden but the twins had a double meltdown and earned an early bedtime. Considering the disruption to their routine, I am so impressed that they've been as good as they have. We ended with a nice homemade pasta dinner while the twins slept. It was the most relaxing meal of our trip. Had a hazelnut schnapps absacker and woke this morning to the sunrise. Too bad the twins did too. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Pics

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

More pics

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

It turns out that the hotel in Wald had a contract for my family reunion and we had already paid the hotel fee with the fee for my family reunion. But they do take credit cards.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Berchtesgaden and Obersalzburg. If you haven't been, there is no excuse.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Last day in Berchtesgaden. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

me530 said:


> berchtesgaden and obersalzburg. If you haven't been, there is no excuse.
> 
> Sent from bimmerapp mobile app


+++++++++1!!!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Everything from here on out is logistics for the trip home.  Back to reality! Maybe I'll have time on the flip side to do an official writeup.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

